
What are the best ways to negotiate a higher salary? - mmt215
http://ga.co/2nEAQdb
======
chrisbennet
For an in demand software developer, it's almost never worth the effort to
nogotiate for a raise in your current job. Companies have system designed to
keep them from paying you market rates. "5% per year is the most we can raise
you. Sorry, its company policy."

Instead, change jobs and work for someplace that values you more.

